# I'm 29 and newly diagnosed type 2 diabetic. urgent need to gain weight



## genie (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi everyone, i have been diagnosed type 2 diabetic on February this year. My random blood glucose was 15 and the next day after eating is 12.8. My fasting blood glucose was 7.8 and Hba1c is 6.9%. Back then i drank canned juices everyday instead of water. 

The GP said that I should change my diet and if it is not reduced I'll have to take metformin. 
Then I cut a lot of carb on my diet, avoid all kind of canned juices, and soft drink. I bought the glucose monitor and my fasting is always from 5.3 to 6; after meals from 6.5 - 8.4. I just had a test and my Hba1c is 5.9%. I'm not on any medications.

My problem is that I'm very skinny and I want to gain weight. Reducing carb makes me loose around 2 kg. I really need to gain back 3-4 kg now without striking my blood glucose. Any advice here will be so much appreciated especially with a newbie like me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## chaoticcar (Jun 5, 2018)

I am also a type 2skinny I try to keep my weight up and my bgs down I eat scrambled eggs with butter ,lots of veg also with butter ,full fat yoghurt ,double cream  ,cheese, nuts which I snack on between meals (walnuts and blue cheese yummy ) crackling made with the fat off a joint (gammon beef  chicken pork ),avocado,peanut butter (check the carbs )There are lots of things to enjoy ,use your meter to check how certain foods affect you personally because we are not all the same !
Happy eating 
   Carol


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 5, 2018)

I agree with @chaoticcar - sounds like you need more good fats to increase the energy content of your diet in a more BG friendly way


----------



## genie (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks a lot Carol and Mike . I'm trying adding cheese and eating nuts now. But people said cheese and full fat dairy stuffs might not also be good for diabetic? 
Do you think my blood glucose level is ok to add some more carb?


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi @genie welcome..
tips for gaining weight, it's not a great idea to add carbs but eating more snacks between meals will help , you need to add more of the healthy fats like avocado, nuts,  peanut butters, olive ols, also boost up more proteins, chicken,beef, eggs, turkey, salmon,  tuna & other oily fish etc.
* suggestions above are not for anyone with kidney probs


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 5, 2018)

genie said:


> Thanks a lot Carol and Mike . I'm trying adding cheese and eating nuts now. But people said cheese and full fat dairy stuffs might not also be good for diabetic?
> Do you think my blood glucose level is ok to add some more carb?


Full fat...high fat or good fats it really depends what you want to call them...I never have low fat products which tend to be higher in carbs than full fat...when they remove the fat from foodstuffs they tend to add sugar or other flavour enhancers to increase the flavour...the term full fat is referring to good fats...unsaturated fats as opposed to the trans fats that do tend to clog up the arteries...so in answer to your question...I personally would not increase the carbs...I would include the good fats in your diet...they are suitable for T2 diabetics....cheese & full fat diary are also  fine for T2's as long as you have no other medical conditions which prohibit them.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Genie from a fellow T2


----------



## chaoticcar (Jun 5, 2018)

Just for the record my cholesterol levels came down when I lowered  carbs and upped fats 
   Carol


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 6, 2018)

genie said:


> Thanks a lot Carol and Mike . I'm trying adding cheese and eating nuts now. But people said cheese and full fat dairy stuffs might not also be good for diabetic?
> Do you think my blood glucose level is ok to add some more carb?


Cheese is a diabetic's best friend.


----------



## chaoticcar (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep ,red wine is next best friend !
Carol


----------



## genie (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks so much everyone. I'm confident to consume more cheese and full fat after this. The low-carb really helps to reduce sugar in my blood but reading too many sources also makes me wonder if consuming excessive meat & fat instead of carb to gain weight and fulfill your stomach might lead to insulin resistance. 
Talking with all of you who have many years experiences dealing with diabetic is really helpful for a newbie like me. Thanks a lot guys


----------



## genie (Jun 7, 2018)

I have another question and would be grateful if someone experienced the same? My job needs travelling sometimes. I've just been back home 1 week ago from a trip. During that 2-week trip my fasting glucose is always higher than normal (normal is around 5.5 tp 5.8 and during the trip is always 7.5 - 8.5). i dont know whether different temperature and environment affects your blood glucose? i'm back for a week now and my fasting one is getting lower but still not yet back to normal range before the trip 

Any advice or experiences about it? I'm not sure whether my problem is getting worse and I should take medicine or should wait for few weeks.


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 7, 2018)

genie said:


> I have another question and would be grateful if someone experienced the same? My job needs travelling sometimes. I've just been back home 1 week ago from a trip. During that 2-week trip my fasting glucose is always higher than normal (normal is around 5.5 tp 5.8 and during the trip is always 7.5 - 8.5). i dont know whether different temperature and environment affects your blood glucose? i'm back for a week now and my fasting one is getting lower but still not yet back to normal range before the trip
> 
> Any advice or experiences about it? I'm not sure whether my problem is getting worse and I should take medicine or should wait for few weeks.


Are you eating differently on your 2 wk trips, I suspect you may well be, its hard to maintain proper diets when in hotels etc, also are you perhaps a bit more stressed when on the trips as stress can cause fluctuations in BG levels...?


----------



## genie (Jun 7, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Are you eating differently on your 2 wk trips, I suspect you may well be, its hard to maintain proper diets when in hotels etc, also are you perhaps a bit more stressed when on the trips as stress can cause fluctuations in BG levels...?


Hi Martin. Yes I couldn't sleep well as the temperature is very hot there and yeah I did eat more carb while i was there cos there's not so many choices. But I come back to my diet when I come back home but my blood glucose is not back to normal yet. I guess I need more time for my body to adapt?


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sleep is very important for BG levels,to bring levels down quickly afterwards  might need a day of almost fasting or very low carbs afterwards to bring down levels quicker, just a thought as we are all different tho '


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 7, 2018)

genie said:


> consuming excessive meat & fat instead of carb to gain weight and fulfill your stomach might lead to insulin resistance


These won't lead to Insulin Resistance, however, excessive carbs will... I think that moderation is the get & listen to what your body is telling you (might take some time to work out what your body is saying but with experience in this lifestyle it will happen)


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 7, 2018)

genie said:


> Hi everyone, i have been diagnosed type 2 diabetic on February this year. My random blood glucose was 15 and the next day after eating is 12.8. My fasting blood glucose was 7.8 and Hba1c is 6.9%. Back then i drank canned juices everyday instead of water.
> 
> The GP said that I should change my diet and if it is not reduced I'll have to take metformin.
> Then I cut a lot of carb on my diet, avoid all kind of canned juices, and soft drink. I bought the glucose monitor and my fasting is always from 5.3 to 6; after meals from 6.5 - 8.4. I just had a test and my Hba1c is 5.9%. I'm not on any medications.
> ...


Diabetes is a strange thing at times. I am T1 & the heaviest I have been in my life. Its because my body is happy with its self & running right. It does not work that way for T2. Exercise is a good thing


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome genie.  I know the feeling about weight.  I was not overweight either when I was diagnosed pre-diabetic a couple of years ago (got back to normal, now gone up again).  I changed my diet by cutting carbs and ended up underweight. 

I am now BMI around 18.8 which is fine I believe as it is over 18.5.  I had been as low as BMI 17.9.  I eat lots of nuts and use olive and coconut oil for cooking, not loads and loads though.  Something seems to have worked. I am a cheese addict too.


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 8, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> Just for the record my cholesterol levels came down when I lowered  carbs and upped fats
> Carol


Wow.  I have  been more fat too (trying to keep to the good fat although I am a cheese addict).  My last overall cholesterol had risen but my GP said they are no longer interested in "overall" only good cholesterol and ratio good to bad.  My good cholesterol had risen, bad had decreased and ratio good to bad was better too.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 8, 2018)

Maz2 said:


> Wow.  I have  been more fat too (trying to keep to the good fat although I am a cheese addict).  My last overall cholesterol had risen but my GP said they are no longer interested in "overall" only good cholesterol and ratio good to bad.  My good cholesterol had risen, bad had decreased and ratio good to bad was better too.


It seems that when the Trigs are good, the LDL is no longer an issue (within reason),  Low trigs are key to good heart health.  My DSN was only interested in my low Trigs.  She typed my ratios into some converter thing on her computer & it came up with low heart disease risk.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry, I can't help with gaining weight as I am struggling to lose it.


----------



## genie (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I have tried to add more olive oil, coconut oil, cheese to my meal and I cant believe that I'm able to gain 1.5 kg within two weeks . But I haven't monitor my BG since I'm always stressed watching these figures. I decided to ignore that for a while until my body is stabilised.


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 13, 2018)

genie said:


> Thanks everyone. I have tried to add more olive oil, coconut oil, cheese to my meal and I cant believe that I'm able to gain 1.5 kg within two weeks . But I haven't monitor my BG since I'm always stressed watching these figures. I decided to ignore that for a while until my body is stabilised.


Pleased you managed to gain weight , but please, please monitor BG, don't let your  glucose levels go up too high or for too long as it's damaging ..
Regards
M.

p.s Test it now !


----------



## genie (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks Martin. I assume that eating less carb will be okay no? My BG before also never over 10 after eating and now i cut more carb so it should be okay?


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 14, 2018)

Are you going to replace the less carbs with healthy fats and proteins, and what's your BG levels before meals..?


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 14, 2018)

genie said:


> Thanks Martin. I assume that eating less carb will be okay no? My BG before also never over 10 after eating and now i cut more carb so it should be okay?


Ahh just seen you're in Australia , what blood measure do you use down under - is it m.mol/l or mg/dl ...?.?


----------



## genie (Jun 14, 2018)

Yeah . We use mmol. And Hba1c is %. My most recent test (2 weeks ago) is 5.9% hba1c (from 6.9% 3 months ago)


----------



## genie (Jun 14, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Are you going to replace the less carbs with healthy fats and proteins, and what's your BG levels before meals..?


Yeah. In a day i dont eat any rice or bread or pasta kind of. Some day i eat just 2 spoon of rice. 
Yeah my bg before meal is my problem since i come back to aus. Normally my Bg before meal is less than 6. But after the trip it’s around 6.5. After meal will be around 8-9. I dont know if after 2 weeks changing diet again my body is getting back to balance or not yet . I dont have my monitor here so could not use until the end of this month.


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 14, 2018)

genie said:


> Yeah . We use mmol. And Hba1c is %. My most recent test (2 weeks ago) is 5.9% hba1c (from 6.9% 3 months ago)


Seems you doing well, so you can cut more carbs, but to make sure you don't lose weight, which I assume you don't replace them with healthy fats & proteins..
Regards 
M.


----------



## genie (Jun 14, 2018)

Is this number ok? Im not on any medication and advice for the one like me is to keep bg as normal people. And it’s not yet back to normal. I hope it will when i monitor again!


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 14, 2018)

genie said:


> Is this number ok? Im not on any medication and advice for the one like me is to keep bg as normal people. And it’s not yet back to normal. I hope it will when i monitor again!



5.9% is good it's within normal range not even in pre - diabetes range..see link below...so well done !

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#imgrc=jiQnM_cV8F-vXM:


----------



## genie (Jun 14, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> 5.9% is good it's within normal range not even in pre - diabetes range..see link below...so well done !
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#imgrc=jiQnM_cV8F-vXM:


Yeah but what im worried is my bg level now. Cos it just changed after my trip. Im worried if it doesnt get back to normal even though i changed my diet again


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 14, 2018)

genie said:


> Yeah but what im worried is my bg level now. Cos it just changed after my trip. Im worried if it doesnt get back to normal even though i changed my diet again


Cutting more carbs will help, how do you know your BGs are high without your meter..?


----------



## genie (Jun 14, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Cutting more carbs will help, how do you know your BGs are high without your meter..?


I really hope so. Cos i measured when i got back from the trip for few days only. Maybe at that time my body still needs time to adapt (hopefully )
Thanks so much Martin


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 14, 2018)

genie said:


> My most recent test (2 weeks ago) is 5.9% hba1c (from 6.9% 3 months ago)


That's great progress, congratulations


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 14, 2018)

genie said:


> I really hope so. Cos i measured when i got back from the trip for few days only. Maybe at that time my body still needs time to adapt (hopefully )
> Thanks so much Martin


No probs, take care..M.


----------



## genie (Jun 14, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> That's great progress, congratulations


Thanks Martin . I saw your profile. So u just also follow lchf & can discontinue the medicine ya?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 14, 2018)

Correct, @genie though it wasn't that simple.... Glyburide, I had a really tough time with... Almost constant Hypo's as my control was getting better so that was the first to go..... Metformin, I was taking it religiously(ish) & suffering the occasional "Metformin" day (when venturing too far from the Bathroom was not an option)... I mislaid my Metformin one day I never took it again....
As for the LCHF, it was a direction I was heading towards independent of whether I was taking medication or not; I firmly believe that it contributes toward my good control.


----------



## genie (Jun 18, 2018)

So i’ve tested my bg in this morning before eating and it was 7.2 . I ate 1/4 cup of sticky rice and chicken yesterday tho. But still it shouldnt be this high. I wonder if i have dawn phenomenon or my sugar level is just high.
No matter what and how much carb i cut down it’s still quite high. Don’t really know what to do now. Maybe i should go to doctor and start taking metformin


----------



## genie (Jun 18, 2018)

Yesterday when i checked my bg before and after gym it was 8.2 for both before and after. I dont know what really happens with my body


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi Genie

Welcome to the forum.  Like you I reduced my carbs and then lost weight which I did not have available to lose.  I found adding in protein enabled me to keep the weight on and carbs off.

For reducing BG after a meal I have found that doing just 15 min activity after every meal helps to use up the glucose. 

It may be useful to keep a food diary along with glucose levels and weight.  You could then ask for an appointment with a dietitian for advice or just identify patterns yourself in what is happening.


----------



## genie (Jun 19, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Genie
> 
> Welcome to the forum.  Like you I reduced my carbs and then lost weight which I did not have available to lose.  I found adding in protein enabled me to keep the weight on and carbs off.
> 
> ...



Thanks SB2015. i think exercise really helps to reduce BG level after meal. I just had lunch and my BG level is 7.5 at 2 hours after meal and still be there even another 2 hours if I just sit and doing nothing.


----------

